# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  What is "Technical Hairs" and who does it?

## Baldnessfalls

I was reading this thread: http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=149 and it intrigued me. I'm interested in any approach/method that can put hair back on my head in as short amount of time as humanly possible. So can someone tell me what this doctor is referring to? What companies do this sort of thing? And how viable of an option is it? I'm a male with nearly a NW3 hairline.

Thanks to anyone who answers!

----------


## Tracy C

You are looking at things that are not appropriate for the hair line.

If you really want to conceal your hair while you are healing.  Get a good quality men's hair piece with a silk front for the hair line.  Go to Hairdirect.com.

----------


## Baldnessfalls

> You are looking at things that are not appropriate for the hair line.
> 
> If you really want to conceal your hair while you are healing.  Get a good quality men's hair piece with a silk front for the hair line.  Go to Hairdirect.com.


 Ok, I'll try that. Thanks Tracy!

The only thing that intrigued me about this is that the OP said it is good for people wanting a thicker, fuller hairline, or who are recovering from HT surgery.

----------


## Baldnessfalls

I'm also not sure what to get if I DO go the route you're suggesting. I'm nearly a NW3 and its only my hairline that is receding.

----------


## Tracy C

> I'm nearly a NW3 and its only my hairline that is receding.


 Then to be quite honest about it, you really are worrying over nothing that is actually worth worrying about.  It's a gravity issue.

You might as well learn patience now because life is not going to allow you to keep avoiding it.  The sooner you deal with learning patience, the better off you will be.

----------


## Baldnessfalls

> Then to be quite honest about it, you really are worrying over nothing that is actually worth worrying about.  It's a gravity issue.
> 
> You might as well learn patience now because life is not going to allow you to keep avoiding it.  The sooner you deal with learning patience, the better off you will be.


 I know, but I'm a 22 year old male with thinning hair and I'm losing my mind over it! It's also not completely a patience thing. It's also a timeline thing. I've got things I want to do before the time it will take to see my results and there is a certain image I want to project. That's why I'm here, to find out what I can do in the mean time while my head is recovering from surgery and before I have my final results.

----------


## Tracy C

> That's why I'm here, to find out what I can do in the mean time while my head is recovering from surgery and before I have my final results.


 Once you have recovered from surgery and the shed is finished, use a good quality concealer such as Dermmatch.  Don't worry so much about your hair line.  A Norwood III is not that bad and most people in the real world would not even consider that as balding.

----------


## Baldnessfalls

> Once you have recovered from surgery and the shed is finished, use a good quality concealer such as Dermmatch.  Don't worry so much about your hair line.  A Norwood III is not that bad and most people in the real world would not even consider that as balding.


 I know, but on me, with my hair type, it looks worse than it actually is. I ordered some dermmatch. It should be in this week. I've got one question about dermmatch though. Can you use it on the hair itself? I mean, not just down close to the root, but on the shaft and tips of the hair too) I have longish hair and naturally wear my hair down in front of my forehead. I'd like to use it on that area. Would it work?

----------


## Tracy C

> I have longish hair and naturally wear my hair down in front of my forehead. I'd like to use it on that area. Would it work?


 I bet my hair is longer than yours - and I have bangs.  I use Dermmatch myself.  I feel it is the best concealer available.  It certainly isn't perfect - but it is way better than any other concealer that's available.  You don't need to use a lot to get dramatic results.  However when you start using it you may have a tendency to use too much.  It will take some practice but you should get the hang of it.  If you watched the video on their website, you can see that they are painting their hair as well as their scalp.  You do want to get it on your scalp to protect your scalp from sunburn.

----------

